# Dupe of Urban Decay Naked Palette



## jeanarick (Apr 28, 2011)

NYX Nude on Nude Palette


----------



## llehsal (Apr 28, 2011)

I read about this....very similiar I must say.  Only problem I have with this is the migration of powder into the lip stuff.  That freaks me out.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, but it looks like it's another drawer so maybe if you keep it closed while using the powders you won't have this problem?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2011)

I also found this dupe list, with MAC eyeshadows :





To be completely fair, Sexy Sadie found it, in this thread.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG Magosienne!  This is great!!!!!  Wow!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 28, 2011)

Great Job ladies!


----------



## katana (Apr 28, 2011)

Excellent two dupe finds ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG Magosienne!  This is great!!!!!  Wow!


Yes, i'm sure there are a lot of ladies who own a few of these eyeshadows, it shows them they don't have to cough up the money for that palette. Although i emit a doubt about Carbon as a substitute, the black shadow in the Naked palette has a definite proportion of blue shimmers, enough to be noticed in the pan and make a slight difference on your eyes.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2011)

Wet 'n' Wild's new summer trio (coming out in a few weeks) looks like it may be a substitute for at least three of UD's Naked.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Apr 30, 2011)

To buy all those MAC dupes here in Australia it would cost $384AU ($32 per eyeshadow) so in our case it would be cheaper to just buy the UD Naked Palette from ebay or an online shop.

I'm positive that Inglot have dupes (I noticed a few when playing at the store) but I'm sorry I don't know which is which.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the look of that NYX palette!


----------



## emalyce89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay, that's so awesome! They have really improved their products over the past couple years! I will have go out and buy this trio! I love shimmery neutrals. They are so pretty!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wet 'n' Wild's new summer trio (coming out in a few weeks) looks like it may be a substitute for at least three of UD's Naked.


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 1, 2011)

I'm excited for this product. I have been saving up for the Naked Palette but I feel so relieved that I don't have to spend so much money on it now.I am going to order this soon and I will review it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smcain_2006 (May 1, 2011)

Silly question possibly,,, I am new to the site... but how do you buy the shadows like that (instead of Regular $14/per shadow) like at the store in a regular size???


----------



## smcain_2006 (May 1, 2011)

do you know where they sell them with an empty palette to put them in?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

I hear ELF neutral Beauty Book is a dupe for the naked palette


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *smcain_2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you know where they sell them with an empty palette to put them in?



If you're talking about the MAC you can buy those MAC singles at either the website  http://www.maccosmetics.com/index.tmpl or a MAC store/counter, and yes they have empty palettes a 15 and 4 and a 6 slot for blush.  As for the UD you can go to their website or sephora, ulta etc etc


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear ELF neutral Beauty Book is a dupe for the naked palette



how many shadows are in the elf beauty book? as many as the ud naked palette? i have the ud naked palette and glad that i got one when i did. i got lucky enough to get two of them and i gave the second to my mom. from the looks of the nyx palette, should be really good and close. but don't think i need both! i'm on a no-buy anyway....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there are 12 shadows, here's a pic of it I found side by side


----------



## rebecca1590 (May 5, 2011)

I think the urban decay naked palette is great!!!! the stila glamour palette in the neutral colors is also a great alternatve.


----------



## llehsal (May 5, 2011)

Wow!  The last row of the elf palette looks identical with the last four colours on the Naked.  Wow!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  The last row of the elf palette looks identical with the last four colours on the Naked.  Wow!



i think the girls camera blew out the other colors, I've been hearing from owners of both that they are completely identical!  I'm going to order it and check it out.


----------



## jeanarick (May 5, 2011)

Holy moly, that ELF palette does look like a good dupe.  I wonder if the colors are well pigmented.  So far, I've found that the majority of the ELF shadows are.  Only complaint I have with them is that they are powdery, lots of fallout, but for the cheap prices I'm willing to work with that.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

seems like everyone always hates powdery eyeshadow...I dunno why but it's never bothered me lol.  I think I'm gonna buy it today.  Sadly I won't be able to do swatches for a couple weeks since their shipping takes years


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 5, 2011)

This is excellent - and very cost effective!



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is excellent - and very cost effective!


 yeah seriously, what does the naked palette cost?  like almost 50 or is it 40?


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yeah seriously, what does the naked palette cost?  like almost 50 or is it 40?
$48 with the brush, $44 if you were lucky to get the pencil.


----------



## KeLLsTar (May 5, 2011)

I found the blog from with the comparison of the UD Naked Palette &amp; ELF Neutral Book here: http://www.starlightplurs.com/2011/03/dupe-for-urban-decay-naked-palette-elf.html She says that the the ELF palette is good, however the pigmentation is not as good as the high end Naked Palette. Check out the swatches on the blog.

PS: It's bad form to take a photo from a blog &amp; not at least credit/link to them. How would you like it if someone did that to you?
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> there are 12 shadows, here's a pic of it I found side by side


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 5, 2011)

I can't believe how close the naked palette and the elf palette are! It's crazy how elf can dupe so many high end products. I love that. But like I said, I'm on a no buy, so maybe if I get off the no buy and the elf palette is still available, I might get it. I love collecting makeup!  I don't have any problems with using d/s products, especially since I like to save my high end cosmetics for more special occasions. Not that I really need to, I haven't touched hardly any of my makeup yet!  Just talking about it makes me want to go play in my makeup right now!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the blog from with the comparison of the UD Naked Palette &amp; ELF Neutral Book here: http://www.starlightplurs.com/2011/03/dupe-for-urban-decay-naked-palette-elf.html She says that the the ELF palette is good, however the pigmentation is not as good as the high end Naked Palette. Check out the swatches on the blog.
> 
> PS: It's bad form to take a photo from a blog &amp; not at least credit/link to them. How would you like it if someone did that to you?


 well yeah I didn't expect the pigment to be as great but from what I've experienced from these books, its good enough for me


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2011)

I have both and didn't find the ELF to be that comparable to NAKED.


----------



## jeanarick (May 6, 2011)

I am loving this discussion!!! Zadi, in what ways are they different?  Is it color, are they not the same shade/tone or not as well pigmented but still similar color?  Or is it texture? or Frost/shimmer vs matte?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both and didn't find the ELF to be that comparable to NAKED.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have both and didn't find the ELF to be that comparable to NAKED.


 Yes, please do tell.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 6, 2011)

what was different about the 2?


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this discussion!!! Zadi, in what ways are they different?  Is it color, are they not the same shade/tone or not as well pigmented but still similar color?  Or is it texture? or Frost/shimmer vs matte?
They look similar in the pan but once you put them side by side they're different shades. Some of the ELF shimmers contain sparkle pieces that are completely different or too... large (for lack of a better description). I'll charge my batteries over night and do some swatches tomorrow. Just remind me if I forget.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> They look similar in the pan but once you put them side by side they're different shades. Some of the ELF shimmers contain sparkle pieces that are completely different or too... large (for lack of a better description). I'll charge my batteries over night and do some swatches tomorrow. Just remind me if I forget.



I hate the glitter they put into everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  that's sad that they don't compare : /


----------



## Hezzie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bonnie! I'm gonna check out that palette. I know Elf's pigment is sometimes not that great, but I find I can usually get the look I'm after so it might still be worth it. I can deal with the fallout too. I don't have a lot of money to be going crazy on makeup so its definitely worth it for me.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 7, 2011)

you're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I've found that all the books (I have all but 2 I think) have very nice pigmentation.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the ELF beauty book and besides the great price (I got it for 3.50 at Target on sale) I really think the eyeshadow is doing a good job. I have really oily skin (like, really oily..) and eyeshadow never stays on longer than for 2-3 hours, no matter what I use (to be fair, I never tried the really expensive stuff though). I use this palette every day for work combined with a primer and it stays on literally all day.

The pigmentation is good, not superior but good. Some colors are more intense than others and if you use a primer you definitely should be all set. Each face is different, but for me the eyeshadow doesn't cake or clump at all.

I'd definitely say give it a try!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 9, 2011)

I have oily lids and my ELF books and quads stay put all day using a home made shadow primer.  What kind of primer do you use?


----------



## macuseringa (May 9, 2011)

The NYX Nude palete is really cool. I picked it up this past weekend at ULTA. Totally loving this palete but then again, I love everything by NYX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (May 9, 2011)

> I found the blog from with the comparison of the UD Naked Palette &amp; ELF Neutral Book here: http://www.starlightplurs.com/2011/03/dupe-for-urban-decay-naked-palette-elf.html She says that the the ELF palette is good, however the pigmentation is not as good as the high end Naked Palette. Check out the swatches on the blog.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 I looked at her blog and swatches of the two palettes and they weren't exact but they were pretty darn close. The Elf palette is only about 1/10th the cost of the UD palette. For such a huge savings I think I can handle having to spend a little extra time building up the colors to achieve the same pigmentation.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at her blog and swatches of the two palettes and they weren't exact but they were pretty darn close. The Elf palette is only about 1/10th the cost of the UD palette. For such a huge savings I think I can handle having to spend a little extra time building up the colors to achieve the same pigmentation.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 9, 2011)

I had my hands on the Naked palette today... Seriously considering it, and in the end I put it back... I just couldn't justify the 48.00 right now... especially with The Makeup Show around the corner.  I want to see what I can get my hands on and if it turns out that the palette is worth it after all, I'll buy it next time I see in stock.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have oily lids and my ELF books and quads stay put all day using a home made shadow primer.  What kind of primer do you use?



I use "fast fix eyeshadow base" by Sally Hanson, got it for around $2 at a CVS sale a few weeks ago. I read mixed reviews about it, but so far I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 10, 2011)

Yeah , I'm pretty sure a couple ppl use it on their FOTD


----------



## KeLLsTar (May 14, 2011)

You're right, for that price I would do the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at her blog and swatches of the two palettes and they weren't exact but they were pretty darn close. The Elf palette is only about 1/10th the cost of the UD palette. For such a huge savings I think I can handle having to spend a little extra time building up the colors to achieve the same pigmentation.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

I bought the palette finally today.  I'm so excited for it to come!


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2011)

Found the battery charger so I'll have the swatches up tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll also have swatches for Wet 'n' Wild nail polishes (pretty much my entire collection), OPI, China Glaze and a few other miscellaneous things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do need to get a new camera stand though.


----------



## StarLightPlurs (May 17, 2011)

*Hey there!*

*I'm StarLightPlurs and the author/owner of the post and photos. Thank you for the link KeLLsTar! I check my blog traffic regularly and was wondering why that post was getting so many views. Just wanted to add my 2 cents about the palettes. I own most of the Elf palettes and for some reason this one was just not pigmented like the original one's by Elf which I love dearly. I filmed a follow up review on my channel and do recommend a color base with the Elf palette. Overall good quality for the price but I really love the Urban Decay one and the Naked palette was my first UD shadow product ever.  Where I see the biggest difference is with application. The Elf one takes longer to build up color and for someone who is constantly in a rush for work the Urban Decay one is just one swipe of your brush and done!*



> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the blog from with the comparison of the UD Naked Palette &amp; ELF Neutral Book here: http://www.starlightplurs.com/2011/03/dupe-for-urban-decay-naked-palette-elf.html She says that the the ELF palette is good, however the pigmentation is not as good as the high end Naked Palette. Check out the swatches on the blog.
> 
> PS: It's bad form to take a photo from a blog &amp; not at least credit/link to them. How would you like it if someone did that to you?


----------



## bowbandit (May 17, 2011)

I understand the Naked has better Quality, but I'm on a budget. I have student loans, and I cannot justify $50 on a makeup palette, especially one tht is all dupeable neutrals. For those of us being more practical, the ELF palette wouldnt be a bad thing to try.



> Originally Posted by *StarLightPlurs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hey there!*
> 
> *I'm StarLightPlurs and the author/owner of the post and photos. Thank you for the link KeLLsTar! I check my blog traffic regularly and was wondering why that post was getting so many views. Just wanted to add my 2 cents about the palettes. I own most of the Elf palettes and for some reason this one was just not pigmented like the original one's by Elf which I love dearly. I filmed a follow up review on my channel and do recommend a color base with the Elf palette. Overall good quality for the price but I really love the Urban Decay one and the Naked palette was my first UD shadow product ever.  Where I see the biggest difference is with application. The Elf one takes longer to build up color and for someone who is constantly in a rush for work the Urban Decay one is just one swipe of your brush and done!*


----------



## llehsal (May 17, 2011)

I have to say.  I have tried both high end and lower ended eyeshadows and I will admit, I do not have patience with powdery or (let me be careful here) some 'lower ended quality' eye shadow.  Before I started using more expensive shadows I had the Coastal Scents 78 Palette and to me that was GREAT!  But then I started exploring and realised I used it less and less and less because as the blogger said, the length of time I need to build up, is just not worth it for me, when I can get on the UD in two pats/one swipe.  This maybe is because I am very very impatient generally...hehehe....

All that said, this is a very good dupe from what I can *see*, not from what I can confirm in terms of owning the product, and like....who will notice?  Can someone tell, uh...ok she is wearing elf...uh huh...and she is wearing Darkhorse from UD.  Ummm...I think not.  I guess I'm straying here but I'd have to say that I can't see how an elf shadow can match up to an UD one at this price.  To me that's what dupe means, not neccesarily a cheaper version, but something of same colour, texture, value, etc.  But that's totally subjective.


----------



## Brown Eyes 21 (May 18, 2011)

In my own opinion I would rather pay a higher price for a better well known product, however, ELF is a great inexpensive product line and alot of their shadows compare to the shades of more expensive colors, as many members have said above...i think it all depends on the person but quantity isn't always quality.


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I understand the Naked has better Quality, but I'm on a budget. I have student loans, and I cannot justify $50 on a makeup palette, especially one tht is all dupeable neutrals. For those of us being more practical, the ELF palette wouldnt be a bad thing to try.


I'll have swatches up today but the ELF palette is simply not comparable to the Urban Decay Naked. If you want something that is more comparable then I'd normally suggestion NYX's Nude palette ($25) however I will instead recommend Wet 'n' Wild's 8-pan collection plus trios. I'll have pics of those as well.


----------



## StarLightPlurs (May 19, 2011)

The Wet N Wild shadows really are amazing! I recommended those as well on my channel. The 8 palette called comfort zone retails for only $5 and is a great value! I bought a few of the trios at a drug store 50% off so I was so pleased not only with the price but also the quality. Of all drug store eye shadows, I think Wet N Wild are one of the best.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have swatches up today but the ELF palette is simply not comparable to the Urban Decay Naked. If you want something that is more comparable then I'd normally suggestion NYX's Nude palette ($25) however I will instead recommend Wet 'n' Wild's 8-pan collection plus trios. I'll have pics of those as well.


----------



## bowbandit (May 19, 2011)

yay! i cant wait to see them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i personally dont like ELF's palette shadows very much. my oily eyelids eat it like a snack.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have swatches up today but the ELF palette is simply not comparable to the Urban Decay Naked. If you want something that is more comparable then I'd normally suggestion NYX's Nude palette ($25) however I will instead recommend Wet 'n' Wild's 8-pan collection plus trios. I'll have pics of those as well.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay! i cant wait to see them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i personally dont like ELF's palette shadows very much. my oily eyelids eat it like a snack.


 Hahahaha  I guess that's one good thing about having almost no lid.  I never have had a creasing problem.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yay! i cant wait to see them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i personally dont like ELF's palette shadows very much. my oily eyelids eat it like a snack.


 Hahahaha  I guess that's one good thing about having almost no lid.  I never have had a creasing problem.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

Awesome compiled list so far. Can't wait to get some of this stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

Sorry about the pics folks. I took the pictures and my camera sucks. I have a Canon Powershot SX10IS and I didn't like how the pics came out. My daughter loaned me her school camera - a Canon EOS Rebel XS with EF-S lens so I'm retaking the pics in the morning when I have natural light.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 22, 2011)

Ah, you tease!! Haha, can't wait to see the swatch comparisons. I've seen the elf book at target and picked it up more than once but never got it.  I'm way intersted in swatches, if it looks good I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 22, 2011)

I finally got my neutral book yesterday, I haven't even touched it yet though.  I hate how they keep sending me the same quad as my free gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I should take it to Target and exchange the color.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

Oh I love my daughter's school's SLR camera much better than my digital camera. I redid all of the pics I've taken the last couple of weeks but haven't uploaded because of how crappy (blurry) my pictures are. Time for a new camera I think. lol We took these outside so you could see what the colors looked like under natural light. Photos have not been color corrected or adjusted other than in dimension size. Click the pic for a full size version (warning VERY large images).













Urban Decay on top, ELF on bottom.

Left to right: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sdecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal





Urban Decay on top, ELF on bottom.

Left to right: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sdecar, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Darkhorse, Toasted, Hustle, Creep, Gunmetal

The colors are very similar however all the lighter colors you have to build up the color. The light five ELF colors I had to swipe several times to get it to be dark enough to come close to the UD's Virgin, Sin, Naked, Sidecar and Buck. The colors are very similar but again there are differences such as in Half Baked being more yellow toned than the ELF color which is more orange toned.

Smog is more rich than the ELF color and it has a better payoff than the ELF color.

Darkhorse's ELF dupe was chalky and if I took a closer pic of it you may see that it left a bit of unwanted residue from being a bit chalky.

Toasted's dupe isn't as shimmery as Toasted in one swipe but it's pretty darn close.

The last three colors - Hustle, Creep and Gunmetal - and their dupes are also pretty darn close but I think the dupe for Creep is a bit lighter while Gunmetal is a wee bit darker.

For $5 it's a fantastic dupe but be prepared to fight with the lighter colors since the color pay off in the first five are on the crappy side.

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2011/05/urban-decays-naked-vs-elf-springsummer.html


----------



## jeanarick (May 22, 2011)

Zadi this is phenomenal! Thank you so much for the side by side comparison and descriptions.


----------



## kimmypearl (May 22, 2011)

Actually i was entirely surprised with ELF Beauty Book Neutral Eye Palette i have the Naked palette and the texture of the ELF and Naked is so similar i love it!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches!  I might end up buying the naked palette..maybe.  The elf is fine for me right now though,   I know their lighter shadows tend to be terrible but I usually don't even use lighter ones.


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

I have to say that the colors are completely different outside in natural light than under indoor lights. Inside the colors didn't look alike. In fact this is what I stated before.



> They look similar in the pan but once you put them side by side they're different shades. Some of the ELF shimmers contain sparkle pieces that are completely different or too... large (for lack of a better description).


 And it's true, inside they don't look to be that similar which is why I'm glad I re-did the pictures outside and using a SLR camera. The ELF one dark grays do have larger sparkle pieces than the UD grays but outside, in natural light, there isn't much difference in overall appearance. Weird isn't it how light - or lack of natural light - can radically change the look of something?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 22, 2011)

That's one thing I HATE about Elf shadows, the glitter they put into them.  YUCK


----------



## marawy (May 30, 2011)

its amazing love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 31, 2011)

Love the Naked Palette, but dupes are always cool! If anything it's a great way to expand your collection of shadows if those shades are your style.. ie, if you like that, you'll like this too!

Gotta say though, the MAC dupes collection wasn't quiiite right. I find Knight Divine to not nearly as pigmented and blendable as Gunmetal, and the shade is more grey than the blue hinted grey of Gunmetal. Also, I think Woodwinked is much closer to Smog than Half Baked - Woodwinked is a bronze with just a hint of antique/burnished/copperyness to it, where as Half Baked is more of a true gold.

Also, WOW can't believe how close that ELF palette is! Crazy!


----------



## cc1020 (May 31, 2011)

Do you know how good or pigmented the NYX pallete is compared to UD naked pallette.


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (May 31, 2011)

I have the ELF palette and as the others have said it's really identical. It isn't as pigmented and the lasting power isn't as good but for the price comparison it's amazing. I love both palettes (I don't own UD's) but the ELF palette is definitely awesome.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't recall if it was here at MUT or some place else that someone compared the NAKED with WnW palettes. I did the same and found that in order to replicate the NAKED palettes you need to buy several different WnW palettes which of course adds up. The 8-pan of course is $4.99, the 6-pan and 4-pans are $2.99 but once you factor in all the prices you're spending more with WnW than you would with ELF. Of course Walgreens and Rite Aid have fantastic deals from time to time but still it will add up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be great to see the comparison of these two just like what zadi did with ELF and UD (thanks for taking the time btw, that was great).
 



> Originally Posted by *cc1020* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know how good or pigmented the NYX pallete is compared to UD naked pallette.


----------



## TheMakeupGal (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh you lucky things, they don't sell that particular ELF beauty book on the UK/European site 




  I have some other ELF eye shadow palettes and they can be a bit hit and miss in terms of how powdery they can be, and how well they wear, but they are always so cheap that even if only half of them are useful, that's still a good deal for the money I think.

x


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 10, 2011)

Do they sell that ELF palette at Target?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 10, 2011)

I've seen it at big lots actually


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've seen it at big lots actually
And this is why I miss home =( You can get good brands and the not so good at big lots, ross, marshall's TJ Maxx, even the dollar store... sigh!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 11, 2011)

no elf at my biglots.  We have LA Colors and then random other brands discounted.

Great photos Zadi!
 



> Originally Posted by *arcybarrios* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> And this is why I miss home =( You can get good brands and the not so good at big lots, ross, marshall's TJ Maxx, even the dollar store... sigh!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish my Big Lots had LA Colors I wanna try it out so bad!


----------



## DittoBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

The Nyx and Elf palette looks nice!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the latest!!  Gossmakeupartist raves about NYX Nude on Nude palette as a dupe for Urban Decay Naked Palette:


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 21, 2011)

Ouch on the price for those in the UK. 20Â£ = (approximately) $32 to $33 US. That's a $7 to $8 difference depending on the day!

I do like the fact that the NYX version has more mattes.

I wish he would have properly swatched by dragging it across his skin since a finger tip swatch is not the same. Dragging it across his skin would give a better determination on how well it looks like it would when you apply it to your eyelids. I also wish he would have also properly compared it to Naked rather than just calling it a dupe. Granted it looks similar but who knows if it really is or how close each individual shades are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2011)

Zadi, that is IF we find that palette out here... I have been looking for it for a few weeks with no look =/ 

The UK is ridiculously expensive for everything! The salaries are CRAP. I have no idea how people on minimum/median salary survive when 3/4 of their check go in some way shape or form to the govt (no joke).


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree Zadi I hate when ppl finger swatch  uggggggh


----------



## KaeceeLove (Jun 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I love my daughter's school's SLR camera much better than my digital camera. I redid all of the pics I've taken the last couple of weeks but haven't uploaded because of how crappy (blurry) my pictures are. Time for a new camera I think. lol We took these outside so you could see what the colors looked like under natural light. Photos have not been color corrected or adjusted other than in dimension size. Click the pic for a full size version (warning VERY large images).
> 
> ...



You're fantastic for posting this.. i wish i would have seen it yesterday before i placed my ELF order! i've been trying to find a good dupe! im on that college budget too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish i could afford the UD naked palette.. but your swatch has convinced me that for $5 ELF will just have to do for now.


----------



## StarLightPlurs (Jun 23, 2011)

If you are looking for the NYX Nude on Nude palette check out porkdaisy.com. They have really good sales on NYX items.


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 24, 2011)

I just picked up Forever 21 Natural palette for.. ahem 7 dollars! weee!

I have no idea if it's any good, but most likely drug store quality.


----------



## musingmuse (Jun 24, 2011)

I quickly put them on my wrist. Here is the pic. I used the brush provided.

I think it will be more intense if I wear it with primer.





I also got the SECOND palette in the same series which has MORE naturals and greys





Here is a swatch I found of that one:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 24, 2011)

Xina said their makeup is really good


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Jul 2, 2011)

I Love DUPES! I've always wanted the Naked palette by urban decay, but i will try out the ELF book. I also must visit my FOREVER 21 for those palettes too! Oh and where I'm from (south Texas) we have a Dollar Tree and we have LA colors and the cool things is that EVERYTHING is a $1.


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *KeLLsTar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To buy all those MAC dupes here in Australia it would cost $384AU ($32 per eyeshadow) so in our case it would be cheaper to just buy the UD Naked Palette from ebay or an online shop.
> 
> ...


$32 per eyeshadow. Holy jeebs. Thats crazy. Thats even more than they charge here. Even after the conversion rate. They're rippin you Aussies off


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I love my daughter's school's SLR camera much better than my digital camera. I redid all of the pics I've taken the last couple of weeks but haven't uploaded because of how crappy (blurry) my pictures are. Time for a new camera I think. lol We took these outside so you could see what the colors looked like under natural light. Photos have not been color corrected or adjusted other than in dimension size. Click the pic for a full size version (warning VERY large images).
> 
> ...


awesome. ELF is keeping up with the game. It would be hard to tear myself away from my beloved UD but ELF is making a convincing argument


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 7, 2011)

Stila has a similar palette now, too. 10 shadows and a smudgestick for $39 though.

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/product_detail.asp?PMID=954&amp;dept=6&amp;cat=84


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

hmmmmm. UD comes with primer, which costs $19 by itself. i wonder what would be the best deal...

oh, and found this.. comparison swatches


----------



## makemeupkia (Jul 19, 2011)

I never realised how many dupes there were!! I have found some too, these eye shadows are 4.00 pound each from FRONTCOVER - 





hope this helps someone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I remembering Gossmakeupartist going on about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

YES, I have the front cover palette and some of the colours in the front cover to go palette are amazing dupes for Urban Decay's naked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

P.S... I also did a response to this on this forum for another Urban Decay dupes.. if you would like to check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the NYX Nude On Nude pallete and I have tried the ELF palette in Walgreens, as well as UD Naked palette. The Walgreens I went to had a tester. Can't say as the quality of the ELF shadows even comes close, really, especially after trying the Naked palette itself. The NYX palette is similar, but not the same, specifically in regards to the consistency/texture of the shadows. I use it fairly often, but sometimes find myself disappointed with it. Then again, I only paid $20 for it and it's got tonnes of product in it  The lip glosses in there are also absolutely horrific! They make my lips numb because of the ingredients, so although the colors of them are great, I can't wear any of them. Holy toxicity, Batman...   The case really is great, very sturdy, and doesn't open on it's own when traveling with it. Very well made as far as the packaging goes.

As for the shadows getting into the drawer for the glosses, they don't. Has never happened to me under any circumstances.

The Shopping Channel here in Canada just started selling some Urban Decay stuff recently. Not a lot of stuff, but they have the Naked pallete - with the primer and brush, not the pencil - and shipping is free. It's also on 2 or 3 interest free payments. Seeing as I can pay for it over a couple of months, I ordered one. I can always send it back if I find I don't get much use out of it. Because shipping is free and I don't have to pay for shipping to send it back, I lose nothing and get 30 days to play with it. I haven't ordered anything from them for quite a while because they really pissed me off, but I broke down for this. With tax, it was $64. It'll be here some time next week. Hoping they start carrying more of their stuff, AND having Showstoppers on them. It would be great to get a spectacular Urban Decay set for next to nothing. Their Showstopper prices are well worth what you pay, and then some. It's just their customer service that really sucks, big time.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Aug 12, 2011)

Ugh I wish the shopping channels here would carry Urban Decay! I'm a fricken home shopping addict.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol  I tried to watch that the other day....I got about 5 min in and was like uuuuuuuuugh


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awesome. ELF is keeping up with the game. It would be hard to tear myself away from my beloved UD but ELF is making a convincing argument


If you had the money to choose between UD and ELF go with UD because the quality is consistent while with ELF it's not. The lighter colors are just too chalky for my personal preference. Plus that particular netural book is no longer available and each of ELF's neutral books are not the similar to previous books.



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the NYX Nude On Nude pallete and I have tried the ELF palette in Walgreens, as well as UD Naked palette. The Walgreens I went to had a tester. Can't say as the quality of the ELF shadows even comes close, really, especially after trying the Naked palette itself. The NYX palette is similar, but not the same, specifically in regards to the consistency/texture of the shadows. I use it fairly often, but sometimes find myself disappointed with it. Then again, I only paid $20 for it and it's got tonnes of product in it  The lip glosses in there are also absolutely horrific! They make my lips numb because of the ingredients, so although the colors of them are great, I can't wear any of them. Holy toxicity, Batman...   The case really is great, very sturdy, and doesn't open on it's own when traveling with it. Very well made as far as the packaging goes.


 Which neutral book by ELF did you try? Because the new ones that are now out are not the same as the Spring/Summer (white cover) that came out a few months ago.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Like Zadi said the lighter colors are blah.  I could barely swatch 3 of them because no product would get on my finger


----------



## Naivasna (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, I've read the entire thread, phew!

A few things:

I've always been a makeup junkie.  My sister bought me a traincase for $30 many years ago.. with all the makeup in it, and I've beaten the poor thing to death.  I had moved away from makeup for a while, as I've had some health problems (thyroid and adrenal, so the fatigue was horrific), and I had tossed all of my high end stuff.  Believe me it broke my heart too. :sigh: Anyway..a friend pointed me to ELF at that point in time and I went on a $30 buying binge.  I replaced all of my eye shadows and eyeliners for that. I was thrilled.  Until I used them.  I wasn't really doing makeup anyway, so, I just used them occasionally.  When I found UD, (and was feeling better), I fell in love.  All the ELF hit the trash. 

ELF, at least as of a few years ago, didn't compare.  Not even if you built it up.  One of the major problems I had with ELF was that when you bought a shadow that was one color in the tin, when you put it on, it had a different undertone. 

One of the points made in this thread was that the ELF shadows look completely different in natural light than not.  Most makeup does.  However, if they're not a dupe for UD's Naked indoors, but they are outdoors, than if you buy the kit, you're only going to get the dupe effect whenever you're outside.  Personally, I try not to go out there.  I like my A/C. 

If you sub a few MAC colors (which I quite like, really), if you only want three shades to wear, then you've got three colors @ $18 a piece?  That pretty much costs the same as the palette. 

I have to say, I love the Naked palette.  The eyeshadows .. the consistency is wonderful.  And, I particularly love the combinations, and the ability to create so many neutral looks.  This is really the first palette I've seen/used/been interested enough to buy, and I actually use every single color in it depending on what type of mood I'm in.  I just think there's no other comparison.

That being said, I'd like to see a set of matte colors to rival the UD frosts, shimmers,and glitters.  I'd like to have that option too.  Now if UD would only make a Naked Matte palette. I'd be in heaven.  I guess I can go see what Dior and Chanel have, though.

In truth, I won't ever buy ELF again, unless it significantly goes up in quality.  I can't buy as much Dior, or Chanel, or MAC, or UD, but, when I can afford it, I value it very highly.  Of course, I also don't toss my eyeshadows at 6 months.  I couldn't afford makeup if I did that.

Oh, and one final thought.  The UD brush that comes with the palette is one of the best brushes I own.  And I have ELF brushes, Chanel brushes (ouch pricey) and some other stuff.  I'm actually looking for a brand of brush that won't break my bank so I can get a lot of them in all the different styles.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Naivasna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I've read the entire thread, phew!



Wow that must have taken forever haha! 

Did anyone else see the NYX prices on Hautelook?  :X  Does that still a bit high to anyone else?  Or is it just me


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gifDid anyone else see the NYX prices on Hautelook?  :X  Does that still a bit high to anyone else?  Or is it just me


Yes, it seems to be too high. Should be lower, guess that's why nothing has sold out yet.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

Not really liking the bundles either.  They should have had a bunch of single things for 1.20 to make up for the anniversary sale


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.socialgoodies.com/deals/67 seems like a better deal lol


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 14, 2011)

hi ladies! i got my naked palette about 2 months ago, and i now can definitely see what people meant when they said that elf's neutral eye edt. beauty book doesn't quite compare to the naked palette. the colors are similar, yes, but the quality of the eyeshadows just doesn't cut it.

BUT.. i noticed something! i was playing around with my elf bright eye edt. beauty book the other day, and think i found a good and inexpensive dupe for UD's "sin".

i used this eyeshadow with my UDPP and it stayed all thru the day. the texture is soft and blendable.

i noticed the BE BB is a lot better in quality, compared to the NE BB.

sorry for the crappy pictures, my camera is.. well.. not good &gt;.&lt;

hope this helps!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 14, 2011)

wow yeah looks identical nice find!

I still am undecided about the naked palette aaaaargh!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Naivasna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  Now if UD would only make a Naked Matte palette. I'd be in heaven.  I guess I can go see what Dior and Chanel have, though.


 I'd probably die of happiness. Can we make a petition and send it to UD? :x


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 14, 2011)

how are UD's matte shadows?  most companies have a problem with those it seems lol


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how are UD's matte shadows?  most companies have a problem with those it seems lol



i'm not a pro but i LOVE the two matte shades (buck &amp; naked) that are in the naked palette!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 15, 2011)

hmmmm  I think I'm gonna have to go play around with them at Ulta now lol


----------



## satojoko (Aug 16, 2011)

Just order from the shopping channels' websites if you don't like watching them. Or find what you want on the website, write down the item number, and call your order in. That's what I have always done. It's usually faster that way and you don't have to sit for hours watching their marketing BS, as well.

Regarding the ELF palette I saw and tried, it may have been an older one, I'm not sure. I believe the cover was white, but it wasn't that long ago. Not sure, but wasn't aware there was one then and another one after which were similar. The only ELF products I ever usually buy, and that's only been recent, has been at Target. And once at Winners in Canada, although the same palettes that go for $4 in the US at Walgreens are going for $12 in Canada. Total rip-off. I bought one - blues, plums and silvers - a while back and it's not that bad, but nothing to get excited over either. Haven't used it much as of yet, to be quite honest, because the quality is nothing spectacular. Then again, I never noticed Taget having any of those palettes, just Walgreens.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, was it the beauty book?  12!!!  That markup is insane


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 16, 2011)

12? O____________O that is RIDICULOUS!

i got the palette bonnie posted at target for only like $3 and change, cause it was on clearance! it was the beginning of this year, i think around march!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 16, 2011)

hehe I actually kinda like the beauty books...wel most of the colors anyways.  I think it's mainly because I have an obsession with palettes haha.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hehe I actually kinda like the beauty books...wel most of the colors anyways.  I think it's mainly because I have an obsession with palettes haha.



i think the BB posted has really pretty colors and a good quality (better than other elf shadows i own) but... nothing compares to my naked palette. hahaha. it's my baby!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 18, 2011)

I just can't bring myself to buy that!! haha  I'm really not a neutral person D:  I want but I don't think I want it enough


----------



## satojoko (Aug 18, 2011)

I know :-( That's before I saw another one with different shades in it at Walgreens for 4 bucks! I was really pissed. But I did get some spectacular prices on Stila products in Winners, like 50% discounts. You have to be really careful in that store. You *can* get some good prices there, but then they'll turn around and screw you for something else. The ELF palette I got there for $12 might have been the one above, but not 100% sure. Just went to check now and can't find the damn thing :-( *ggaahhhh*


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 19, 2011)

OMG I hate that too! It happens a lot with my palettes so I just don't use the lip stuff.
 



> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read about this....very similiar I must say.  Only problem I have with this is the migration of powder into the lip stuff.  That freaks me out.


----------



## ScarletSunshine (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow!  I'm glad I didn't buy the Naked palette the other day!  For the price of the ELF beauty book, I think I might have to give it a shot.  If it's not that great, I'll give the NYX a shot and I can let my nieces play with the ELF when they are here.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can, you should look for the F21 palette too.  Much better than the Elf one imo


----------



## zafiro80 (Oct 6, 2011)

Silk Naturals has a "Clone" set that i just got and it's fabulous! 



it's only $36 and if you go to retailmenot.com you can get a discount code for another 10% off.  I am very satisfied.


----------



## zafiro80 (Oct 6, 2011)

Be careful with dollar tree makeup..it's not necessarily made here in the states and not really checked carefully for lead levels and contaminants.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well some people on this site don't live in the States (I do but there are Canadians and Britons here too) so it doesn't matter to them. And I think that they would check it for contaminants before selling it- I am getting all defensive for the dollar makeup, I know, because I am still in school and can't afford to spend $36 on a palette.
 



> Originally Posted by *zafiro80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be careful with dollar tree makeup..it's not necessarily made here in the states and not really checked carefully for lead levels and contaminants.


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't own Naked but I do have the new Kat Von D Saint palette which has some similar colors too!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own Naked but I do have the new Kat Von D Saint palette which has some similar colors too!


I'll wait a few months and pick it up when it's $15 at Sephora like I did with Angeles. I'm still kicking myself over Truth because I paid full price for that and a month later it went on sale. In fact my local Sephora still has tons of it for $15.


----------



## prettygurl25 (Oct 18, 2011)

What do you think about WnW's Comfort Zone????

I think it's a dupe.

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wet 'n' Wild's new summer trio (coming out in a few weeks) looks like it may be a substitute for at least three of UD's Naked.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *prettygurl25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you think about WnW's Comfort Zone????
> 
> I think it's a dupe.


 I did an entry on that over on my blog... I think. Oh I did and posted it here as well BUT for Urban Decay's Summer of Love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since several colors from SoL is in Naked then yes, Comfort Zone is a dupe for those colors in Naked.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 2, 2011)

Jumping on the Naked bandwagon:

TheBalm Nude palettes, same colors on both palettes, just different packaging.


----------



## spittingpink (Nov 2, 2011)

I just picked up that NYX Nude on Nude palette for Â£14 in TXMaxx! for less than half the price of the UD palette I was laughing! lol


----------



## ablueorange (Nov 2, 2011)

Oo I've never seen or heard of this one! Is this new? Where is it available?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the Naked bandwagon:
> 
> TheBalm Nude palettes, same colors on both palettes, just different packaging.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 2, 2011)

I dont think its available yet...  I'll check and see.

No update or info on the release date.

But I think the Muppet palette has finally been released after months of teasing everyone about it.  So... Im pretty sure this wont hit stores for a while.


----------



## spittingpink (Nov 4, 2011)

posted a review and swatches of the NYX Nude on Nude palette on my blog if anyones interested in more info on it btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

